# Help newborn foal wont nurse



## deer run farm (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a colt that was born last night that will not nurse I have tried Karo syrup and I am milking the mare to feed him does anyone have any suggestions of things to try or anyone with experience with this I would love to have some input

Thank you in advance

Billie Jo


----------



## Cathy_H (Jun 10, 2007)

Is he trying to nurse or just cannot find the source? If he cannot find the source, squeeze some milk out & rub it on the teats then guide him in that direction. Good luck.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 10, 2007)

Is he nursing on a bottle, or does he just not have a suck reflex? Does he hunt around the mare & can't find the place, or does he find the right spot but just can't/won't latch on? My suggestions for your problem vary depending on your answers to those questions!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 10, 2007)

Has your vet been out? The foal needs to be getting enough, but also needs an IgG test run and probably some other stuff. The first day or two is crucial and without what the baby needs, may not make it!

Any more details? Dont over do the Karo.


----------



## Georgine (Jun 10, 2007)

If the foal can suck you are likely looking at the "dummy foal" problem that has been discussed here in the last little while.

You will have to milk the mare and feed 20cc's every 20 to 30 minutes until he catches on.

We started by getting the foal to recognize the bottle and then positioning the bottle between the "faucets" by feeding it thru between the back legs and the nipple is in between the faucets.

The foal soon starts looking for the bottle in the right area and then will "make a mistake" and find the mares teat.

We found we could milk the mare every 2 hours and get enough for the 20 minute feedings until milking the mare again.

The mare got to the point that when she heard the foal sucking she would drop her milk and it was running into the foals face when they suckled. That's when the foal will find the faucet.

We had the problem twice and the first one took 24 hours and the second about 18 hours before they figured things out.

Our friend "Rebel" and her husband came to our rescue with the first one and we got along fine with the second one.

The second foal not only did not know where to suck, he didn't know how to lie down. We had to teach hime to do that and that took about 3 days.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh man it is me :saludando: . It was me who had the prob last wk. This board has helped to much. We did exactly what they said. My DH put the bottles between the nipples. It took 8-12 hrs but well worth it. It can get frustrating. My DH was out thier ever 20 min.

Please keep up posted.

PS check out my original post and all the info should help


----------

